# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Frage 55 Auflage A Tag 1
Entschuldigung irgendwie wei ich nicht so ganz ob es funktioniert hat. also noch einmal:
Laut Lffler/Petrides haben RNA-Viren sogenannte LTR-Sequenzen, bestes Beispiel HIV. Also mu Antwort B in Frage 55 Auflage A tag 1 richtig sein

----------

